# Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium



## Dabolox

Hello everybody, I'm Stefano from Italy.

I just wanna show you my recent tank of which I try to reproduce a west African biotope... could it be a small tributary river near Nyong in Cameroon...
Places where you can find plants like some species of Anubias, Crinum, Bolbitis and others... and fishes like Pelvicachromis Taeniatus, some characins like Neolebias Ansorgii and snails like Neritina Natalensis...

Here a selection of some pictures of Antibodi. Thanks for the interest. 

In the beginning:










After a day...










After some weeks... other images...



















A frontal shot...










at the end the most recent picture of Antibodi...










Here you can find my article "Antibodi: viaggio tra acquario e natura", in italian language... thanks again...


----------



## Ajax

That is a really stunning tank you have created. Very original! How in the world did you create that back drop & floor?

Have you thought about adding a little more moss around the tank? I think that would really complete the scape.


----------



## Dabolox

Hi Ajax.. thanks for comment...

The background is a self-made product... I love to searching natural materials and to use them for creating something inside the tank.... 
This time I have tried with a background that reproduces an african river side... 
I have pasted natural materials like leaves of poplar, stones, several sands, pieces of screw root and dry grass with polyurethane foam.



















I could add other moss on the background in the future, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## gf225

Hi Stefano,

Great to see you on APC! 

One of the nicest biotope aquascapes I've ever seen.


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks George... 

p.s. many compliments for your last creation...


----------



## schaadrak

Excellent tank, Stefano. Great job on the background as well, it looks exactly like a river bank.


----------



## Bert H

Very nicely done, Stefano! I didn't notice any fish in the tank, are they there?


----------



## Calavera

Holi macaroni! 
Would love to see some photos, if you have, of the creation progress of that gorgeous background! It's truly amazing!
Love the other scaping too...

PS: Checked your website and found some pictures, but mby some explanations in english?


----------



## oblongshrimp

Cool....are you expecting any issues down the road as some of that organic material you added in there begins to decay? It is really cool looking btw


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks guys...

Bert... these are the fishes that live in Aquarium: a couple of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus.










And 2 snails... Neritina Natalensis

Calavera... we have nearly ended the translation of all the article&#8230;

oblongshrimp... I usually use these organic and natural materials for building the background or other in my tanks... it is nearly like in nature... sometimes I control the chemical parameters and they are always in the norm. 
This is not the first my natural background, I have made various tests in the years with many organic materials like leaves, woods, dry grass, stones...


----------



## bioch

Cool! Reminds me of documentaries.


----------



## Skelley

I have a cichlid tank right now so I am looking into doing an african biotype tank. So I definatly want to hear specifics!

What type of foam did you use? How did you adhere it to the back of the tank? What did you use to attach the "natural materials" to it? Did you create a pocket for the roots to grow with the plants that are growing in the wall itself? What are you using for substrate? 

I would love to hear about the types of plants, ferts and wpg for this tank.

Great job!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn

Very unique background you have done! It's true affrican wild riverside with roots, leaves, anubias & fishes....
Thank for impressive tank!


----------



## jassar

Now that is one GREAT looking tank :faint: . Please tell us how you've made that wonderful looking background!
Cheers


----------



## pyramid

hi Stefano,
Nice to meet you here. 'golden hands' member!
Your unique background so impression! 
Keep us updated as it fills in!
Congratulation!


----------



## THHNguyen

Very beautiful indeed. What substrate are you using? I've always wanted a biotope tank, but the temptation of using species from different places was always too tempting... Congratulations on your truly spectacular aquarium!


----------



## krisw

Very nice background. I was curious if you had to silicon the background to the back of the tank to keep it from floating, due to the foam? If so, is it hard to change out the background down the road, or is this the scape for the life of the tank? Excellent work!


----------



## pyramid

> I have made various tests in the years with many organic materials like leaves, woods, dry grass, stones...


could you tell me what background material you like best?


----------



## Dabolox

Hello guys... thanks a lot for your positive comments... you're too much kind with me.
First of all... excused for my not perfect English 

To Skelley and other friends  small explanation 

The foam that I have used is expanded polyurethane, before I have mixed it with sands (color grey and amber), and I have put that material on one slab of plexiglass. 
Subsequently I have added the natural materials and I have put a second layer to the background.
Added the roots... the plants are growing in the wall itself.
I have left to pass of the time and have put one impermeable varnish.

I have not used the silicone in order glue the background to the back glass but I have embedded it... it has been easy.

For the substrate I have used 2 kind of fine sands... and i have put it over leaves and broken roots... it's so natural... under the sands i have used a very little bit of fertilizing material... for the Crinun plants...

I promise one translation of the article soon

Thanks again... 

under a picture of one Neritina Natalensis on the roots...


----------



## Boz

That is absolutely stunning! I make my own backgrounds as well with the polystyrene foam. How did you carve yours? I used a dremel and a heat knife and then heated it down with a heat gun. 

Unfortunately, mine is siliconed directly to the tank, so as an above member stated, that's pretty much the background for the life of the tank, so I'm glad that I like it!

I can't wait to read your translation with detailed directions. I'd absolutely love to try something like that with the roots. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Troy McClure

I would like to do something like this for a co-worker. 

I'm sorry if I misunderstood what you wrote - Did you pour or press the sand into the polyurethane while it was still wet? Did you have to add more sand after the first application? If you added more sand later, how did you do it? I've heard of people using layers of clear epoxy mixed with sand to create something similar to what you have, but it seems like that would prevent plants from attaching to it.


----------



## Dabolox

First of all I have poured and modeled with the still wet polyurethane, and I have carefullied lay down it on the plexiglass. In position on the background, still fresh, I have still poured sand over. Erik I have not used layers of clear epoxy mixed with sand, just foam and natural materials but at the end I have given one hand of impermeable varnish. 

The background is solid and rigid but I succeed to fix the plants and to make them to grow on the wall... 
I hope that you have understood (my english is a little bit poor...  )


----------



## Troy McClure

Yep, got it that time!  What varnish did you use?


----------



## Dabolox

This is the product used... PLASTIVEL: plasticizing protecting










I don't know if it is sold also in the U.S.


----------



## Dabolox

The female is preparing the zone for the deposition of eggs. Nice work heeheh 

p.s. Jassar I have seen your art, wonderful works... :clap2:


----------



## Skelley

I know we keep beating you over the head with this question...but the plant roots grow right into the foam? How to adhere the plant until the roots take hold? 

Forgive me for all the questions, but I am impressed. Do you have any more pictures of this tank or any other tanks that we can take a look at?


----------



## Troy McClure

I don't want to speak for Dabolox, but for branches/roots like that, zip ties would be the easiest way to attach anubias.


----------



## Dabolox

We know that Anubias are also epiphyte plants like Bolbitis, Microsorum and others..., so I blocked them to the back wall using plastic hooks, that I stuck by pressing in the polyurethane.
Roots are aerial, but they are slowly attaching to the background. 
I also arranged to fix a couple to the wooden roots by tying them with a nylon string.


----------



## Naja002

Thank You for the Link to Your Article. I am getting ready to set up a paludarium after I drill it. That is definitely the Best background et al that I have seen yet! I have used Alta Vista's Babelfish to translate it from Italian to English.

Beautiful! rayer: rayer: rayer:

Alta Vista's Babelfish Translator

.


----------



## Dabolox

Update...

We have completed the translation of the article  
The next week the webmaster will insert it in our site and I will give the link to you! I hope that the article can be useful to you 

Following one recent picture of Antibodi: a panorama.


----------



## jassar

Dabolox said:


> p.s. Jassar I have seen your art, wonderful works... :clap2:


Thank you very much  , it's nice to know that someone likes my art

And your tank is also a piece of art... a living art!
Cheers


----------



## Martin

very nice tank.

will look really good in a years time.


----------



## Dabolox

Hello friends, sorry for the delay... but finally the article has been translate ! 

You can find to this link:  ANTIBODI: journey between aquarium & nature

I hope you enjoy... thanks for any comments... bye


----------



## Naja002

Very Sweet. Thank You. My Background is almost completed!


----------



## Wood

I absolutely LOVE the background you made! Incredible job you have done with the entire tank!

-Ryan


----------



## Dabolox

thanks guys.... any suggestions to go on?


----------



## Dabolox

I'm back... 

My Taeniatus are in love :wub: but they have not still made nothing...
I can wait for the eggs.... Maybe I will try to modify the ph... I guess it could be one of the causes.
In the feeding I have included alive food, some Microworms, Earthworms and Mosquito Larvae... I think it's a great supplemental nutrient source... not only flakes or granular.
Anyway I think they are one difficult species of Pelvicachromis Taeniatus... not a common one...

What do you think about it? Any other suggestion...?

Some recent photos... 

A picture modified with P.S. 










The male & some plants in Antibodi










Taeniatus female between coreographic bubbles of co2










Thanks for the visit...


----------



## ed seeley

Did your taeniatus not come with any kind of morph name? A lot that are sold over here as 'plain' taeniatus are often very similar to the 'Nigeria Yellow' form, but unless they are labelled there is no way to be accurate and in no way can you sell any progeny as the morph you think they are unless you're pretty well 100% sure of them.

Your taeniatus look to me like the 'Lobe' form (page 192, The Cichlid Fishes of Western Africa, Lamboj 2004), the are fairly distinct as the male has no spots in the dorsal or caudal fin - just like yours. As far as I know, only this form (and 'Nange' which may be a natural hybrid between 'Lobe' and another form, 'Kienke') show this feature. 
Here's a link to the Cichlid Room's page - http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/varieties.php?v=29

This might be relevant to your non-breeding as the Lobe River is recorded as having less than 1dKH, 4.8pH and a conductivity of only 10 microsiemens! In other words very, very, very soft acidic water! From the photos your female also needs to do a lot of filling out, she's nowhere near round enough to spawn yet.

I'd keep up the feeding, maybe add some frozen bloodworm (and good granular food) if you're not already feeding this - it seems to bring my dwarfs into breeding condition very rapidly - and for your water changes use pure RO water. This will slowly lower the hardness and maybe trigger the spawning. If not, you might have to put peat in your filter to lower pH further.

Good luck!

Edit: Forgot to say what an AWESOME tank this is! It looks amazing and just what I imagine the little creeks where these guys live must look like underwater. Great job!


----------



## Dabolox

First of all I thank you Ed for your suggestions...  

I have bought these fishes as Dehane, but I'm not really sure that they are... 
you wrote an hybrid between "Lobe" & "kienke"... it could be right, I have the book "Chiclids from west Africa" by Staeck, do you know it? In this book there are so many different pictures about Taeniatus, but nobody is truly equal to my fishes.  

About the rest: I've already used pure RO water for water changes and in feeding I've include some frozen bloodworm.

P.s. ph 4.8  is very very low...


----------



## ed seeley

> P.s. ph 4.8 is very very low...


Yeah it is! I don't think they'll actually need it this low, I'd just add very little minerals back in your RO water to make the water ultra soft, then possibly add some peat in your filter to lower the pH. You should be able to get it to 5 - 5.5 like that.

Got Linke and Staeck. In fact got it open on the Dehane page as I type!!!
The colouration on pelvicachromis can be so variable that if they were sold to you as 'Dehane' then that's almost certainly what they are! Tail spotting especially seems to be a very changeable quality. I know people have bred highly spotted P.pulcher forms by careful selection.

The morph in Linke and Staeck called 'Nange' is the presumed natural hybrid between 'Lobe' and 'Kienke' forms where they overlap in the wild.

Are they wild, F1 or tank bred fish? If you know! I'd just keep up what you're doing mate, sounds like you're on the right track and know your stuff.
If you can get more pictures of the Pelvics please post them, especially of the unpaired fins and any face markings.

The other thing that may be worth trying is some competition. If you can't get more of the ones you have now, then you could add a few ordinary Kribs to spur them on - it seems that a bit of competition for territory gets them going. Be prepared to fish the others out though when the pair get too aggresive!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

Its an awesome tank and as close as you can get to the natural biotope.


----------



## Dabolox

Hi super Ed 



> Yeah it is! I don't think they'll actually need it this low, I'd just add very little minerals back in your RO water to make the water ultra soft, then possibly add some peat in your filter to lower the pH. You should be able to get it to 5 - 5.5 like that.


I think that one of the better way in order to lower the ph is to use the natural elementals like "pignette d'Ontano" (in english wich is the name???  )

Anyway here is a photo: (But wich amount?)










Ed... what about this?



> Got Linke and Staeck. In fact got it open on the Dehane page as I type!!!
> The colouration on pelvicachromis can be so variable that if they were sold to you as 'Dehane' then that's almost certainly what they are! Tail spotting especially seems to be a very changeable quality. I know people have bred highly spotted P.pulcher forms by careful selection.
> 
> The morph in Linke and Staeck called 'Nange' is the presumed natural hybrid between 'Lobe' and 'Kienke' forms where they overlap in the wild.


It's a very well made book! 
And thanks for info about hybridation of species. 



> Are they wild, F1 or tank bred fish? If you know! I'd just keep up what you're doing mate, sounds like you're on the right track and know your stuff.
> If you can get more pictures of the Pelvics please post them, especially of the unpaired fins and any face markings.


Sure i'll put them into the community as soon as possible... 
I think they are F1, the trader has said to me therefore... i'm not 100% sure...



> The other thing that may be worth trying is some competition. If you can't get more of the ones you have now, then you could add a few ordinary Kribs to spur them on - it seems that a bit of competition for territory gets them going. Be prepared to fish the others out though when the pair get too aggresive!


This is a very important step... i'm waiting for a group of Neolebias Ansorgii from 4 months... They are rare here, and I was thinking about some species of Killi, what do you think about it?


----------



## Dabolox

...thanks Houstonfanaticfish...


----------



## ed seeley

Anything organic like that should work ok. I use peat as I know it works well for me and is nice and natural too! If adding cones works for you, use it! I have no idea what species the cones are, maybe a cypress? If you haven't used them before be wary. 

It's not really hybridisation of species. Species are defined as reproductively isolated populations, these populations aren't isolated completely so really they are just different forms. In the wild they probably vary slightly as you travel down the river, it's just that we only have a few collections from different areas of the river and they look like distinct forms. In the wild they will just be variations of the same thing differing from spot to spot. I really shouldn't have used the word 'hybrid' in the first place, sorry! It is important IMO though that the different forms are kept separate in our tanks to preserve some of that wonderful variation.
Hope I've made that a little clearer.

Never kept Neolebias, they're very rare in the UK too. Killis would be a good choice for a biotope. I think Aphyosemion bivitattum are sympatric with taeniatus in at least one location. They want the same water conditions and should do well, I've kept them with Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Matadi' and they did fine, just never managed to save any eggs. Never mind getting some more next week and these I will breed!


----------



## Dabolox

> I use peat as I know it works well for me and is nice and natural too! If adding cones works for you, use it! I have no idea what species the cones are, maybe a cypress? If you haven't used them before be wary.


I have already used them before...
Here you'll find some informations about this tree...

Ok I will try it !



> It's not really hybridisation of species. Species are defined as reproductively isolated populations, these populations aren't isolated completely so really they are just different forms. In the wild they probably vary slightly as you travel down the river, it's just that we only have a few collections from different areas of the river and they look like distinct forms. In the wild they will just be variations of the same thing differing from spot to spot. I really shouldn't have used the word 'hybrid' in the first place, sorry! It is important IMO though that the different forms are kept separate in our tanks to preserve some of that wonderful variation.


Perfect...  Really clear...



> Never kept Neolebias, they're very rare in the UK too. Killis would be a good choice for a biotope. I think Aphyosemion bivitattum are sympatric with taeniatus in at least one location. They want the same water conditions and should do well, I've kept them with Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Matadi' and they did fine, just never managed to save any eggs. Never mind getting some more next week and these I will breed!


I will wait for just some days... then I will make one chosen.
I hope that "Bivittatum" are easy to find... not like Neolebias... 

Thanks again Ed...


----------



## Dabolox

Ed have you seen the link about "Alnus glutinosa" ?


----------



## ed seeley

Dabolox said:


> Ed have you seen the link about "Alnus glutinosa" ?


Yeah and when I saw them I nearly kicked myself for being so dumb and not recognising an Alder!!! My Ecology professor would be turning in his grave (if he was dead!).

There's also a thread running on Apistogramma.com about them and apparently they have anti-bacterial properties as well as producing tannins and lowering pH, so definitely give them a go! I'm thinking about trying them too! There are some Alders at my school.
http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthread.php?t=3855


----------



## krisw

At the Catfish Convention last year, Ian Fuller described using alder cones when breeding cories, to act as a mild fungicide for the eggs.


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks for advice... 

I have collected a full bag of alder cones...










Now which is the better method in order to use them in Aquarius? 
Directly in water, like i have made sometimes in the past... or there's a better method to use them for you?


----------



## ed seeley

Choice is yours mate - you can either just put them into the tank or you could put them in a filter. Obviously this would be easier in a canister filter so it might depend on what filter you've got!

I know some people boil peat and create an extract which they add to their tanks to get the benefits, but I just prefer to put peat in my filter. Maybe you could do that with the cones? Boil them in just enough water to cover them and keep boiling for a few hours to get a nice dark liquid that you could add to the tank. Personally that sounds like too much hard work for me though!


----------



## Dabolox

> I know some people boil peat and create an extract which they add to their tanks to get the benefits, but I just prefer to put peat in my filter. Maybe you could do that with the cones? Boil them in just enough water to cover them and keep boiling for a few hours to get a nice dark liquid that you could add to the tank. Personally that sounds like too much hard work for me though!


It's an interesting thing... but I was thinking: to keep boiling cones for some hours would get lose benefits effects or not?


----------



## ed seeley

It seems to work for peat! I reckon just putting them into the tank or filter will be the best bet though. I've no idea what gives the anti-microbial effect, if there actually is one, and so I'm afriad I have no idea if boiling will stop them from working!


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks Ed... I have decided to begin at the end of fthis week... 
I will directly put the Alder-cones in water used for the changes, without boiling them, at this time...


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Hi guys... I'm back after loooong time... sorry! 
The aquarium was dismantled one and half year ago... problems for home renovation!

At this moment I'm thinking of designing a new one, a habitat as close to this but smaller, 60 liters.

I would like to thank all the people who have written lovely comments and gave me good advice.

Greetings and soon with next aquarium!
Stefano.


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

I forgot to write that for any request about this tank, I'm here!


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

and here below the link to english version of the article. 

http://www.acquarionline.it/acquari/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=1

thanks!


----------



## HX67

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Thanks for sharing your unique scaping technology.
Congratulations for a beautiful setup.

I have tried several ways of hardscaping with thin root/branch pieces and always gotten very short tanklife hardscapes.
How long has this scape been up?


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Hi HX67 thanks for the comment.

Aquarium has been active for 18 months.
However I have made many tests with other fish tanks before placing the woods inside.

p.s. I saw the great pictures of your "steambank paludarium"... compliments.


----------



## Tex Gal

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

I love these self made hardscapes.

@ HX67 I wonder if the sealer has allowed Dabolox's scape to attain a longer tank life.


----------



## HX67

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

You're probably right, TG. The roots get the sealer too, as Dabolox tells he sprays it on everything after finishing the hardscape. Might do the trick.

Or then my problem has been the woodeating L-191s and other suckers in my tanks...

Still and again, nice job.


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Hi guys... as Tex Gal said the sealant helps a lot, but it is also important to use the right components (sand, woods, Polyurethanic foam, leaves, stones... etc)

I used a plasticizer called "Plastivel", an italian products.


----------



## Matt1975

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

OH MY GOD... That's the best layout I've ever seen in my life!!! 

How much did it cost to build the background?


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Thanks Matt... DIY with only 50€


----------



## Matt1975

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

so cheap...


----------



## Gordonrichards

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Stefano I love your tank!


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Thanks Gordon ! ;-)


----------



## GimmeGills

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Fascinating thread and wonderful tank Dabolox! Looking forward to your next creation!


----------



## supervdl

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

I like the background and setup. Thanks also for sharing the progress pics.


----------



## totziens

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

It's a very interesting background for a tank. It looks so natural. Time to throw all the plastic background posters away 

I wish I have the creativity, skill and good DIY knowledge to create one for myself. I would be happy if I can create one for my 15 gallon tank..it does not have to be a huge one.

Thanks for the article in English. Ciao!


----------



## Dabolox

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

Thanks a lot...

Totziens try to create one, it is not difficult! Believe me... ;-)


----------



## totziens

*re: Antibodi: Journey Between Nature & Aquarium*

I have shown your thread to a few friends. One of them is thinking of creating one soon. 

Yeah, I believe you that it's not too difficult. I am just afraid of getting kicked out of the house for creating a big mess.  I managed to collect some branches and dried leaves (including Indian almond leaves) last weekend for another experiment of mine in creating black water.

One question....have you ever considered that some plants or the dried leaves may produce something toxic that may kill the fish? I am from tropical region. A friend warns me that some branches or leaves could be toxic. The main problem is I don't even know what leaves and branches I have collected. I am unfamiliar with trees. I will post a separate thread at DIY section on my black water experiment.

I'm also wondering whether this background will make a 15 gallon tank looks even smaller. Any advice?


----------



## Dabolox

Thank you totziens
The topic you are talking about made me think a lot. Leaves and roots that we introduce in the tank can be harmful to the fish?
Because of this reason I made personally some tests, I searched infos on the web regarding the materials to be introduced and their characteristics, and at the end I used roots of grapevine and poplars leaves because I did not identify any potential problems. On the contrary, they release substances that can be helpful such as tannins and humus acids.
I can recommend to choose materials that you can easily recognize and do some search on the web. 
For the 15 gallons tank you can crate a background much less thick than mine..trying to keep the irregularity of the surface. 
I recently reused the Antibodi background in a 60 liters tank, and I can assure you that there is no sense of decreased depth or a reduction in size in the look of the tank itself.
You can try to use less polyurethane and more natural materials.

Regards,
Stefano.


----------



## totziens

Thanks a lot, Stefano. Hmm...your name reminds me of my former Italian customer in my former company. You don't work for Tiscali, do you?  It must be a common Italian name.

I discussed regarding leaves and branches with a few guys in another forum. Some of them believe if the leaves and branches are truly dried up, they should be quite safe (although not 100%). If we use leaves and branches from those trees surrounding our houses, it should be quite safe too. If we pick unknown leaves and branches in the forest, the risk may go up. Like you've mentioned, if we pick materials from known plants/trees, they should be quite safe. So, I agree with you. 

I can't get hold of any roots of grapevine because there's no grapevine  I guess I need to find out what roots/branches I can use. I think a lot of roots have medication purpose in my country. Even the roots of peanuts are used for medication. I wonder whether those medication will harm the fishes. As for leaves, I can use Indian almond leaves which are widely available in my country. 

Really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Dabolox

> I can use Indian almond leaves which are widely available in my country.


I definitely agree.


----------



## Dabolox

Ops Totziens sorry for delay... but I don't work for Tiscali... and "Stefano" is a common italian name hehehe


----------



## totziens

No worries....

I am currently experimenting with Indian almond leaves.

Tank 1: I left 2 leaves in the tank. I just slotted them between the tank's glass and spray bar. After 3 days I still don't see the black water but when I touch the water I can smell the Indian almond leaves' smell.

Tank 2: I left 2 leaves in the HOB filter today. Also added all the leftover of the leaves I have boiled into this filter.

I have boiled 4 Indian almond leaves to be stored in bottles. It seems like a faster way to get the black water. Will add them into the tank tomorrow after changing the water of the tanks.

Regarding the background of the tank, I have a feeling that I won't get black water very fast if I use Indian almond leaves (without boiling).


----------



## Dabolox

Hi Totziens, how goes your experiment with Indian almond leaves?


----------



## totziens

Here's the outcome so far:

Tank 1: On the forth day, I lost a female black phantom tetra. I don't think it's related to the Indian almond leaves. The female black phantom tetras seem not so healthy in this tank even before I added the leaves. I still have the female one with skin disease - thinking of separating it for quarantine soon. The water does not turn black. I added some boiled black water here but it remains non-black (of course, I let the water cool down before using). Today is the fifth day.

Tank 2: The next morning after adding the leaves in the HOB filter, early in the morning at about 7am, I was trying to change the tank's water. I found a lemon tetra with an odd position (head facing upwards) and caught in between plants. I thought the Indian almond leaves changed the water parameter and it's killing the tetra. Then I thought carefully about the behaviour of lemon tetras. Sometimes when they panic, they tend to fake their own death. I guess in the early morning, I must have given them a shock by trying to change the water...so they panic. After changing the water, I added more black water (the water is darker than tank 1). So far everything seems ok.

By the way, I am sharing your thread in a second forum now for somebody keen in South East Asia biotope.


----------



## jczz1232

Great looking tank.


----------



## Dabolox

I don't think the death of Phantom Tetra is related to the Indian almond leaves too, but keep your attention high, because all organic materials such leaves, woods and dry branches can change chemical values.

Thanks jczz1232 for your comment 

With the link below would like to show you my new own website, where you'll find some of my experiences as an aquarist.

I am inspired by nature

Just one article is in english language, but there are many photos... 

I hope you enjoy it.

Regards,
Stefano.


----------



## totziens

Nice website, Stefano. I wish I can understand Italian.


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks Totziens, 
maybe in the next future i'll translate some articles in english.


----------



## Dabolox

Totziens some news about your experience with almond leaves?


----------



## totziens

Bad news....I lost 3 lemon tetras in my experiment with Indian almond leaves. One of them jumped out of the tank and died (maybe it did not like the new water parameter). Two of them were found dead inside the tank the following day. I have removed all of the leaves and changed the water now. I have decided not to use any of the leaf in this tank.

In a separate tank, I lost a female phantom tetra but I keep the leaves in this tank. It has been days without any issue.

In my unproven conclusion, the leaves collected in the city may be contaminated. I collected after the rain....maybe it's acid rain. Maybe someone spray insecticide around that area that I am not aware of - it's quite common for the authority to spray insecticide to get rid of dengue mosquitoes in the city. I don't know for sure what went wrong. Now I am a bit concern about using the leaves I have collected. :frusty:


----------



## Dabolox

totziens I am sorry for what happened, but one of the most important precautions is indeed that of checking carefully that the place of origin of the material is not exposed to various pollutants. Moreover, the almond leaves, such as other materials that contain humus and tannic acids, can significantly modify the water parameters (ph and hardness) and this change could have had a significant impact. Did you wash carefully the leaves prior to their introduction, and did you check afterwards the different parameters values?


----------



## totziens

Yes, I washed the leaves before using but I do not have a test kit to test the water parameter. The reason I don't have any test kit is because I normally use them once or twice and abandon it till it's expired and it costs a bomb in my country. Test kits are not hot selling items in Malaysia too. So it's also very likely for me to buy expired ones if no expiry date is specified.

I guess the best way for me to identify the condition of the leaves is to test them. Nobody is able to monitor whether the authority sprays any insecticide or identify whether there's acid rain. I guess it's safer for me to use the extract from the bottle.


----------



## Dabolox

Remember that with any product or material to the aquarium you'll change the chemical parameters, natural or commercial products...


----------



## totziens

For that problematic tank, I have decided not to play around with black water anymore. In fact, I have a more serious issue - I have cracked the tank by 1cm.


----------



## Dabolox

That's a serious issue!


----------



## totziens

A cracked tank is not a major issue yet. The major issue is my wife does not agree with me to get a replacement tank. I can't just dump my beloved lemon tetras into the drain. Now I have to get a tank that looks similar to my existing tank and smuggle it into the house


----------



## Dabolox

ahahahaahh 

Good look with your strategy!


----------



## totziens

I hope I won't be caught smuggling it or my wife has a better observation skill than I have thought. Haha...


----------



## Dabolox

ahahaah


----------



## totziens

Stefano, do you mind that I share some of the photos of your DIY background in my blog. I am thinking of writing something about the various wonderful DIY aquarium projects I have discovered online. Of course, I will quote your name and add a link to your site too. Thanks.


----------



## Dabolox

Absolutely you have my permission 
I thank you for quoting my name and my site "Iaminspiredbynature"


----------



## totziens

Thank you, Stefano.


----------



## Sherryazure

Dabolox - Stunning background! I myself have created many (mostly for terrariums and one gigantic 7 foot long 6 foot high river bed fern grotto) (that was obviously not emersed, but ran along one wall of my bedroom. (with several little water "falls" areas - where each gigantic "rock" met the other at joints... cement hypertufa, peat, rocks, sand, imbedded wood so on - yours reminds me of that in part.

That said I have had over 45 years arts/sculpture materials experience esp with resins/epoxies and would like to add this for all.

The soft foam polyurethane (and the key word is soft - the harder the "plastic" ie higher heat pressure such as what is produced industrially the less degradation over time)... always continues to degrade... the "varnish" you used probably a modern polyurethane (as opposed to actual old fashioned lac bug) will as well. I have this foam used again and again on many forums.

Not only have artists using them over time ended up dead, or sick (as I did but that was from same class of chemicals used post building fire, during renovations - multi organ failure) but they will and do always off gas forever.

(reason why soft plastic water bottles have been in the news lately in the US).

When I took down a 75 gallon bow front terrarium made out of the foam (while experimenting with different products after much research) it was disgusting under the cement mixture (again I said terrarium).

I always thought that a filter with carbon might do the trick in compensating for this leaching of chemicals - and never trust even the msds (material safety data sheets) they are allowed to not fully disclose all properties of a product... I look up each chemical (background in biochemistry et al was obtaining Masters in same but then fire so on) but again mostly this knowledge came from decades of work in sculptural materials and advanced courses in chemistry of arts materials.

Any way, just to note this... it is a lovely lovey design and being from Italy I know you are surrounded by beauty! (my x was from Apiano something or other - a beautiful little villa outside of Milano). Unfortunately my Italian still stinks.

Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade but I've had much experience with this class of chemical product and just a head's up on their use. 

Again, since leaching is slow and over time (but my terrarium was high humidity and about one year - just shrank and black and ugly) ever look at old foam that has degraded over time - that means leaching toxins out!

So maybe some carbon or other product to compensate for this. Fish being shorter lived then people may not show toxicity problems in the short term.

I actually found a product to coat the cement (remember goldfish ponds were made of concrete long ago and my research started with that). It was a clear much stronger sealant of commercial quality but only from England and could not be shipped due to the nature of the product (after 9/11)

I cured it and since it had only ferns in pockets did not worry about it. (lime)


----------



## Dabolox

I thank you very much Sherryazure for writing all this information. 
I know that some chemical materials release harmful substances over time, so before putting fish I did several tests and read a lot. In particular, I read the characteristics of product "Plastivel" and its ability to waterproof everything is mixed into it.
I confess that my goal will only use natural materials and plastivel, eliminating the use of polyurethane.
But I fear for the damage that the water will give the wall in time.
Where can I find some of your aquarium and backgrounds?

However you could improve your Italian, and I my English hehehe

Regards,
Stefano.


----------



## ghostmonk

This is excellent. The exposed branches fro the back panel makes it look like a snapshot of the shoreline submerged area.


----------



## Dabolox

Thanks ghostmonk!!!


----------

